# How to make my gelding's mane thicker?



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, I read somewhere that brushing a horses mane as sparsely as possible might help, but I don't think it will really "grow" the hair, so I question the reliability of that. Otherwise you might be able to find a shampoo that could help the thickness of the mane, I've heard of such things but never tried them myself.

Then again it could just be the breed/breeding of the horse. Horses bred for work in mountains would have a thicker, sometimes longer mane than a horse bred for riding in a more warmer climate. And horses bred in the desert sometimes have longer manes, most likely to keep sand or flies from their eyes (I'm assuming.) But you might see some that have little thin manes. It usually depends on the breed and the area most of the horses were bred from.

I have a POA that has a short mane, but it's very thick and lays forward much like an "emo" kid brushes there hair. (Yeah, that's the only comarison I have. xD) Then I have a Paint with a very long mane, but it's very thin. (It looks alot like your gelding's mane, the same color, too. :3) The POA was born in Missouri, and the Paint in Wisconsin. I really depends on the horse, because the more I try and explain it I just get more confused.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I understand what you're saying. I just hate the thin mane! He has a really small forelock too and I'm the kinda person that loves the long and somewhat thick mane and forelock


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

He looks so similar to my trainers horse, Scooby! Unfortunately... Scooby's mane has never thickened.. I don't know if its possibly to, at least with him.

She puts Santa Fe (by Absorbine) in his mane and lets it grow out really long. Even though its thin its so beautiful and unique! Its like a silvery curtain and soooo soft and silky... 
My horse on the other hand has very thick mane and tail, but the hair strands are thick and coarse like mustang hair! His will never catch the breeze like your horse's will and just look so... Fairytale pretty!

I think your guy is stunning! I'd use mtg and TLC to really grow it out long 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

*M-t-g?*

I swear by M-T-G for hair growth in maines, tails, etc., and I would imagine that it would work to thicken your gelding's maine too. It's worth a shot, plus it smells like bacon.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Clair and apc11196  I will try those things and see if they help! I'm also probably gonna try to get his mane and tail back to white sometime soon haha. Sooo nasty from the winter and no baths


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Id try MtG but dont make it to thick!


----------



## Thelma (Jun 22, 2009)

Well some horses are just born with a thin and small hair. One of mines are like this, there is nothing I've been able to do, there is no food og oil that seem to help. instead I like to braid it up but I can't to that to my horse that is on my profile picture. it's nice to just braid it up but sure it's not beautiful to have so short hair, like the icelandic breed normally has a really thick mane and tail.


----------



## sunedee (Aug 12, 2008)

Be careful with the MTG. I burned a horse pretty bad with it years ago and I stay away from it now. 

I use Megatek to help with hair growth. My curlies have greasy, oily skin that tends to grow greeblies. I use Microtek spray to kill the greeblies and Megatek to help the hair grow. I gave up on my mare last year and roached her in June. She's got 7" of thick mane now. We'll see if it lasts after she gets hot this summer! 

Your mare is beautiful and she's got a pretty neck so a shorter mane surely isn't doing her any harm in the looks department!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

The only way i think you can burn your horse is from the sun, it says on the back of the bottle it can cause sunburns


----------



## sunedee (Aug 12, 2008)

The horse I burned with MTG was indoors most of the day. I'm sort of a once burned twice shy sort of person (pun intended). The horse was miserable and it's not something I care to repeat. Having said that, he is a curly and they tend to have oilier and more sensitive skin in my experience. Another reason for me not to use it on my other curlies. Besides the Eqyss products smell much better!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks y'all  I'll keep all this in mind!


----------

